# Any ideas on what this is?



## mrmoe999 (Nov 12, 2018)




----------



## joebanana (Dec 21, 2010)

An electrocution hazard?


----------



## niteshift (Nov 21, 2007)

Could be an old variation of a cartridge/cone heater.


----------



## drsparky (Nov 13, 2008)

I go with the heater too.


----------



## Voltron (Sep 14, 2012)

Heated double roll toilet paper dispenser.


----------



## JRaef (Mar 23, 2009)

Yep, space heater. I used to use them (similar) for electrical panels, using a porcelain Edison base socket was an easy way to mount them.


Other versions beside the "cone" heaters:




























Originally they were designed for going into heaters like this:


----------



## John Valdes (May 17, 2007)

Welcome to Electrician Talk mrmoe.
Thanks for taking the time to fill out your profile.

I have no idea. I'll go with the other guys. Heater.


----------



## tmessner (Apr 1, 2013)

I think somebody built an electrical hazard in their spare time. No mfg would have used a bolt like that for any production item. Not even in the old days.


----------



## warrenmanne (Aug 25, 2018)

mrmoe999 said:


>


Have you tried installing it and turning the switch on yet? Would like to see pictures of that. Record the whole event on slow motion so we can get a good look at the sparks

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

+1 for a heater. 

Different than all the others I've see around farms here but there are as many designs as manufacturers.


----------

